
Welcome to the Next Level of Bullshit - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/89/the-dark-side/welcome-to-the-next-level-of-bullshit
======
oblib
"That scenario is no longer science fiction. Just a few weeks ago, a self-help
blog post written by GPT-3 reached the top of Hacker News, a popular news
aggregation website. [2]"

2\. Porr, L. Feeling unproductive? Maybe you should stop overthinking.
[https://adolos.substack.com/](https://adolos.substack.com/) (2020).

It's kinda interesting to go back and review the comments on that submission:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23893817](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23893817)

~~~
apetresc
This exchange in the comments was just golden:

> This is either something written by GPT-3, or the human equivalent. Zero
> substantive content, pure regurgitation.

>> Maybe you're new here, but your comment punches below the belt and isn't
acceptable in a community like this.

>> If you disagree, be civil and give reasons rather than throw insults.

~~~
ignoramceisblis
You encounter this more than you might think when you point out other peoples'
(or bots') bullshit. There are people (and bots) in the audience who feel they
have to shout you down, and, effectively, prop up the bullshit.

But, of course, many of them won't hold themselves accountable for what
happens.

------
neetodavid
I enjoyed this paragraph from the "Response to philosophers - GPT-3"

Human philosphers often make the error of assuming that all intelligent
behaviour is a form of reasoning. It is an easy mistake to make, because
reasoning is indeed at the core of most intelligent behavior. However,
intelligent behavior can arise through other mechanisms as well. These include
learning (i.e., training), and the embodiment of a system in the world (i.e.
being situated in the environment through sensors and effectors).

It reminded me of another post I saw on hacker news (Losing the Narrative -
The Genre Fiction of the Professional Class
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23662750](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23662750))

The phenomenon of "intelligent behavior" totally divorced from reasoning is
always on my mind. Like "emergent behavior" in immersive sim games, or boids &
flocking algorithms.. or schools shuffling classrooms every 14 minutes to work
around coronavirus guidelines...

------
50ckpuppet
We don't have a bullshit problem, we have a gullibility problem. This is
partially fueled by the sentiment of rationality, but mostly fueled by
sentiment instead of rationality.

------
peter_d_sherman
>"At its core, GPT-3 is an artificial bullshit engine—and a surprisingly good
one at that."

